# Looking for a hunting knife



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what are you hunting for?
for deer i just use my case stockman pocket knife.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

bowhuntr81 said:


> When I looked for my first deer knife it was recommended that I get a fixed blade with a guthook. I spent about $40 on a Gerber that fit the bill and have used it on 3 deer and some rabbits without sharpening. Its about 4 years old. Nice for the money. All of these have been good recommendations though!


 I have had my Gerber (same knife) since they came out, awesome light weight, holds edge and resharpens very easily. Personally I like it best because of the weight though.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have another question. I've been reading around about marbles knives and I think they make knives overseas. Does anyone know what year they started this?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Another vote for Gerber. I have the Gator which has a rubberized handle which makes it very hard for bloody hands to slip on the handle. Mine has half the blade serrated (sp?) for sawing through a rib cage.


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

After using a Case & a family heirloom (no name) knife for 30 years, my son got a SOG specialty knife--the navy seal pup model. I used it once and then mysteriously got one for Xmas. It is supberb. Excellent fit to hand (I have a medium sized hand), great cutting manuverabilty for boning venison, and holds a remarkable edge. In fact, have used it for about 10 deer now and have not touched the edge. Can find it at Cabela's. I will use this knife for the rest of my hunting days, most likely.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

TVCEAST05 said:


> I have another question. I've been reading around about marbles knives and I think they make knives overseas. Does anyone know what year they started this?


Their folders I believe are foreign made and imported. As well as their safety grip versions in stainless of their regular knives. I believe the traditional knives are still US Made.. at least it says USA under the Marbles scroll on the blade...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They're junk now. All the parts for a Marbles knife are now made overseas. The guys that started RR Knifeworks originally were master knifemakers at Marbles, but when they started going downhill, they left and started on their own. I'm almost positive that their steel is junk now too.

I prefer the RR Droppoint. I have two of them, one that was made under the name Wolverine Knifeworks which skinned one deer and will never be used again due to the name change. The other is under thr RR name. Both have a northwoods handle.

I don't think I'd get one engraved though. It doesn't last long after use and polishing, and sharpening.


----------

